# altispinis? altuvie?



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

the friend who helped me buy this fish told me that it was a altispinis. but in the forum NEWBIE4NOW said it was a altuvie. what will it be? 
no matter what it is, I like it very much. just want to know more about it.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

can you get a clear flank shot.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

kinda looks like an irritan


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It's not an irritan,


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

then what will it be? it is getting more adaptive to the tank and trys to attack the manueli through the divider all the time. I really want to know what kind of piranha will it be.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

try to get a pic where you are on the same level as the fish, its hard to tell hwat the fish is if the pic is taken on a angle


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

my "guess" would be altuvie being thiers no spots under the lateral line, and his colors match that of a young vinny..but im by far not an expert, a better flank shot would be nice.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

here are some better shots of the fish. it is hard to take clear photos because this guy always turn its ass to me.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Is it possible to post a better pic that clearly shows the body markings?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It looks like a juvi S. rhombeus to me.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

can anyone give me a more precise identification?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zhelmet Posted Today, 01:55 PM
> can anyone give me a more precise identification?


The problem is, you don't have a quality photo and you are precisely getting the results because of it.

Read the pinned topics on what posting photos.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

sorry. these are the best photos I can get. are they clear enough to identify?
if not, can I say that this fish is one of the three species of altuvie, altinspinis and rhom?


----------

